# caad9 Stem Length



## swiftynyc (Dec 26, 2008)

hey - Complete noob here, bought an 08 caad9 6 in july and put ard 1000 miles on thus far... i think did good for my first bike  

But i could do with a shorter reach - Does anyone know the stem length of the c4 that comes on the 08caad9 6? I think its 100mm, but want to make sure when replacing it. I have the seat in nearly the proper position based on the string test of knees and feet at 3 and 6 o clock so i don't want to mess with that too much. 

And the upgrade bug has hit good, looking to get a new saddle, lighter than tiagra's 1kg cranks, and wheels - budget says probly neuvations. Any advice appreciated!

thx


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

stock stem is 110mm on my 60cm caad9.

Chad


----------



## swiftynyc (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks chad, i have a 54cm - - I think i heard the length is written on the inside of the stem once remove the bars - - i'll have to take a peek there.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Or you could measure it...:idea:


----------



## swiftynyc (Dec 26, 2008)

back in the saddle - i actually did that first, but being a complete noob - is it the entire length including the brackets or just the piece between the lenth between them ... I should just stop by the lbs this weekend.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

measure from the center of the steerer tube to the center of the handlebar clamp. And yes, Nuevations would be a great set of wheels to upgrade to. They are always a great value, and right now they are offereing some killer deals on closeouts and scratch and dent wheels.


----------



## swiftynyc (Dec 26, 2008)

cyclust - brilliant and logical. Thanks! I'm thinking of getting the m28s as well and under 250 for a new set seems unbeatable. Thx!


----------

